# Tumeric for dogs with cancer



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Just wanted to post this about tumeric. I really do believe it helped my Allie in many ways. This was a good site. www.dogcancer.net.au/dog-cancer-circumin.php Because of Allies age we did not test her for thyroid cancer but the vet seemed to think it may have been cancer. I started her on tumeric and it appeared to keep the lump from growing in size. I will say if they throw up it stains carpeting. I guess I didn't care much and she only had that happen twice after months of taking it. There is much research on this if you google it..


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. What was the dosage you gave her?


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Allie was getting 720 mgs twice per day. One in the morning and one at night in a spoonful of yogert. I really believe it helped her. It is suppose to help with pain also. An anti inflamatory. I have Bessy on it for her skin issues and it seems to be helping. I am a research junkie. Especially into natural treatments. I also plan on starting Mia on it as a prevention when she gets a bit older. Probably should not be used if your dog has diabeties. It is that way in humans but not sure about dogs with out more research.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Before Penny got really sick, I had been giving it to her. I can look at the brand that my holistic vet had us giving her, and the amount when I am home. It is also suppose to make radiation stronger. I was also in communication with a scientist who had done a lot of studies with curcumin with animals and people. It was over a year ago, so his name slipped my head. If I come across his website, I will provide the link. What I remember him telling me, is that curcumin works with high amounts of it. Also, he found that there was little to none side effects from to much curcumin. I had to stop, because Penny is really sick, but once she gets better and able to take pills easily, I will continue giving it to her.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Lucky Penny said:


> Before Penny got really sick, I had been giving it to her. I can look at the brand that my holistic vet had us giving her, and the amount when I am home. It is also suppose to make radiation stronger. I was also in communication with a scientist who had done a lot of studies with curcumin with animals and people. It was over a year ago, so his name slipped my head. If I come across his website, I will provide the link. What I remember him telling me, is that curcumin works with high amounts of it. Also, he found that there was little to none side effects from to much curcumin. I had to stop, because Penny is really sick, but once she gets better and able to take pills easily, I will continue giving it to her.


May I ask the reason you were giving Penny tumeric? I love the idea of a holistic vet but there are none in my area. So I try to do my own research. Its like I won't use the spot on treatment for fleas and instead use diatomaceous earth. I know it works and is chemical free. I just do not like chemicals. As I have said, I am a natural girl. My own Dr. doesn't like me because I won't take the drugs they want me on. I know sometimes we do not have a choice. For us or our fur babies.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Penny is currently fighting cancer, she has been fighting it for three years now. I started giving her curcumin because the holistic vet I go to see suggested it. I started doing research on it not to long after I started it. That is to bad you do not have any holistic vets near you. I take all my animals to my holistic vet along side my regular vet. I use diatomaceous earth as well. All though, this summer/fall, I am using Vectra on my younger dog that gets out more then my sick Penny. Fleas are just so bad, that I just didn't want to deal with them. Even though holistically, I could get rid of them, I didn't even want to see one, I was burnt out mentally of fleas! I agree about chemicals. I try my best to not over due it with chemicals. I guess we pick and choose our battles!


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Lucky Penny said:


> Penny is currently fighting cancer, she has been fighting it for three years now. I started giving her curcumin because the holistic vet I go to see suggested it. I started doing research on it not to long after I started it. That is to bad you do not have any holistic vets near you. I take all my animals to my holistic vet along side my regular vet. I use diatomaceous earth as well. All though, this summer/fall, I am using Vectra on my younger dog that gets out more then my sick Penny. Fleas are just so bad, that I just didn't want to deal with them. Even though holistically, I could get rid of them, I didn't even want to see one, I was burnt out mentally of fleas! I agree about chemicals. I try my best to not over due it with chemicals. I guess we pick and choose our battles!


 My heart goes out to you and your Penny. I will keep her in my prayers. You too..We do have to pick and choose our battles. I do not know if my Allie had cancer but it looked that way. I only wanted to keep her comfortable the best way I could. She was on pain meds at the end. I just wanted her to not have pain. They are just such a blessing in our lives and it is hard to let go. My life is forever changed now that she is gone. I pray your Penny will be just fine.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

ssacres said:


> My heart goes out to you and your Penny. I will keep her in my prayers. You too..We do have to pick and choose our battles. I do not know if my Allie had cancer but it looked that way. I only wanted to keep her comfortable the best way I could. She was on pain meds at the end. I just wanted her to not have pain. They are just such a blessing in our lives and it is hard to let go. My life is forever changed now that she is gone. I pray your Penny will be just fine.



Thank you for your kind thoughts and prayers. It sounds like you did everything you possibly could for your sweet Allie. I am glad she was on a lot of pain medicine. It must of been difficult for you to let her go. I agree, dogs are a blessing in our lives. I have learned so much from Penny, and I try my best to enjoy every day to it's fullest. That is what a dog does after all! 

Here is the link for the medicine Penny was on, and I hope to get her back on when she feels better:
Thorne Research - Meriva-SR<sup>®</sup> - SF775

Penny was getting 6 pills total a day. What kind did you use with Allie?


----------

